# Premier Designs Jewelry?



## littletingoddes (Sep 19, 2007)

I've been invited to a Premier Designs Jewelry party. I tried checking out their website to see a catalog of their product, so I could see what the price range is, but you have to send them an email in order to see one. In other words, they want to spam you to be a distributor.

Has anyone bought jewelry from them? What is the price range?


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Sep 30, 2007)

I was invited to a Premier party and I didn't like the jewelry at all. It was a little pricey for the quality.


----------

